# Knocking Water Dish Over



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi everyone! Amelia is almost 6 months now, and one problem we have yet to solve is her love of flipping her water bowl over. She flips it over constantly, so as of now we take it out of her pen and then put it down whenever we can stand and watch her drink. We have tried the rabbit water bottles, all different brands, and they all leak! we have yet to find one brand that doesn't. So then the water leaks everywhere anyway. We actually brought water with us one day and stood in petco with a sales associate and tried one after another, they all leaked. So today we bought the kind of dish with the large water cooler on top that you fill up. The water then replenishes itself. We figured the weight would keep it from being knocked over. So of course, it was down for 5 minutes before she started dipping each paw in and swishing it around and then scooping it all over the floor! The mess is annoying, but I'm more concerned with her not drinking enough water.

Any similar problems? Tips? Brands of water bottles that don't leak?? Any help is appreciated! Thank you=)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would love to help you with the water problem. I wounder if the water bottles could have a rubber gasket put in it. Have you tried a farm store? Maybe their is something better made at a store like that. 
Your pup loves water! Does she like her baths?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

sounds like Amelia is having lots of fun there!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have grumbled about Jack doing the EXACT same thing in another thread. It is so annoying. He likes to fling his dish around for maximum floor coverage. sigh....


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

When Sissy was a puppy she did the same thing.

We bought this:










It really helped because she couldn't knock it over. It's not very attractive but did the job til she got over the fascination of her water bowl. Now we are back to just some stainless on the ground.


----------



## wavlngth (Feb 1, 2011)

Poppy had the same problem of knocking her water over. We purchases a bowl that attaches to her play pen and it is elevated off the ground. It works great and is an easy twist on/off for refilling:

http://www.petco.com/product/6987/L...oductDetail_1-_-Lixit Carrier Cage Crock-6987


----------



## GoochyGoo (Mar 11, 2009)

My Petey does this with his food bowl. I get the feeling he wants to spread the food out so he can get a good look before eating it.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

At least your dog is doing it just for fun. My Rosie and Josie Wales, the outlaw Cat do it when they want fresh water or food or when they don't want the food in the bowl (they want better food or what we are having). It is getting pretty annoying. Rosie can send the water bowl a pretty good distance across the kitchen. At least we get a warning. She barks and runs to the bowl and barks again. That is our cue to either put in fresh water or food and we had better be quick about it. Since I have been recouperating, my 83 year old mother-in-law has been in charge and she has been extra quick. So the cat learned the trick also. Just as soon as I get able, there is going to be a cat and dog un-spoiling. lol


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Lucile, good see you posting again,hope things are going okay.Rosie and Josie better watch out.


----------

